

HN Nomination: Hacker news person of the the year? - ericthegoodking

Time magazine have just released their annual person of the year! Why not have Hacker News Person of the year?Kindly nominate HN member who you think deserves the title &quot;HN Person of the Year&quot;. Thanks
======
visakanv
I'm guessing most people lean towards Edward Snowden.

~~~
sixQuarks
Edward Snowden is not a member of HN

~~~
visakanv
So you think! :P

Okay, maybe pg or pmarca? patio11? That awesome lawyer dude who wrote the
stock options comment? (EDIT: grellas?)

------
bmelton
I nominate Grellas[1]. Aside from the value I get in reading his posts, he is
an actual member here on HN, and that's got to count for something over
Snowden.

Edit: According to the leaderboard[2], he's got the 17th highest amount of
Karma, the highest per-post average - an impressive 41.8, which is almost
double the next-highest, [cletus] and roughly quadruple patio11, for
reference.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=grellas](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=grellas)

[2] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

~~~
ericthegoodking
Noted!

------
brudgers
Reg Braithwaite.

